# In First, F.D.A. Rejects Tobacco Products



## dutchjim (May 17, 2013)

*This isn't cigar related, but food for thought.
*
New York Times June 26, 2013

"The Food and Drug Administration announced on Tuesday that for the first time it had begun exercising its power to regulate cigarettes and other tobacco products" (not cigars), "an authority it was given under a 2009 law supported by President Obama.

Agency officials said they had authorized the sale of two new products - both of them Newport cigarettes made by the Lorillard Tobacco Company - and rejected four others. The law forbade them to name the rejected products, they said. 
Before the law, cigarettes were manufactured without any federal regulation. Instead, states decided where and how tobacco products would be sold, but had no authority over the ingredients they contained. Now, the F.D.A. is deciding which new products can be sold. In addition to cigarettes, the agency's authority covers loose rolling tobacco, chewing tobacco and snuff. 
The agency can reject cigarettes and other tobacco products that its scientists believe pose public health risks above and beyond comparable products already on the market, a sharp departure from past practice, when tobacco companies could change existing products and introduce new ones at will."


----------



## TnGPro (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't smoke cigarettes, never have never will, I just don't like them. But this is the government going way to far. Its really frustrating that the government is spending money on a bunch of lab monkeys telling me what I can and can't put in my body. I think its ok for there to be some regulation over things like making sure all ingredients are written down for the consumer to see so that they can make their own educated decision, but to say I can't have something is just outrageous. Reminds me of all those morons in a certain state in the northeast that are regulating the size of soft drinks.


----------



## CigarPastor (Jul 23, 2013)

Sounds like cigars are exempt. Maybe because they are 100% tobacco and not chemically altered. Good news for cigar smokers!


----------

